# Entropy



## Odin (Apr 8, 2013)

Entropy:

1*:* a measure of the unavailable energy in a closed thermodynamic system that is also usually considered to be a measure of the system's disorder, that is a property of the system's state, and that varies directly with any reversible change in heat in the system and inversely with the temperature of the system; _broadly_ *:* the degree of disorder or uncertainty in a system
2
_a_ *:* the degradation of the matter and energy in the universe to an ultimate state of inert uniformity
_b_ *:* a process of degradation or running down or a trend to disorder


How is entropy unidirectional?

Ice may melt... stars burn out and expunge their energy... but?

How about biological reproduction?

A gamete starts from a lower state of order... single celled... then combines and forms more order.

…

and grows... and then loses order and ages and then dies.

Yet! It can *reproduce* before death and create order once more.

A macroscopic example of cosmological processes?

Could the universe be like that?

Are there some cosmic gods out there screwing?

And every time Adamus busts a nut... and with Evia's grace ignites an egg... a universe is born?

Is order and disorder a cycle? One begetting the other?

Or is entropy unidirectional...? Everything is gradually continuing on towards a state of disorder and ultimately the heat death of the universe.

hmmm...

What if the universe is cyclic? What if? At heat death!!... when all is over, every proton has gone through decay, all the black holes have evaporated...(they do evaporate... they do).

Maybe... when we reach zero entropy once again... then...

BIG BANG! My brother from another mother!!

And then... well entropy is not unidirectional anymore is it...? Tis cyclic...

Birth and rebirth.

The Wheel of Time.



This stems from an idea of mine... about the big bang... if there was nothing at the Beginning of time... and there will be nothing at the end of time. so when you have nothing... there is still the concept of nothing... i think if you eliminate all that exists... then the void that is left over can not be defined... unless there is left... a... leftover thought lets say...? a thought that distinguishes nothing from something.

So... you need a consciousness to define nothing.

In the beginning there was the Word. The Word was with God, and the Word was God.

Heh... I still don't get it though.. This word? What was it made of?

For now... for me... its tits... >.>


----------



## Gudj (Apr 9, 2013)

woah


----------



## CrotchInfection (Apr 9, 2013)

Entropy is part of a cycle. Also, look at this fucking thing. I hate physical chemistry: 
Δ_S_=_S_2−_S_1=_k__B__l__n_(_V_2_V_1)_N_=_N__k__B__l__n__V_2_V_1
A


----------



## travelin (Apr 9, 2013)

this is the kind of shit that happens in a world without twinkies


----------



## Odin (Apr 9, 2013)

... this is what happens when you make a late night run for a couple more magnums and beef jerky.


----------



## Bent Spoons (Apr 12, 2013)

Entropy is unidirectional or irreversible.

A gamete combined is at higher state of entropy or choas then the original gamete. You have to account for all the lost energy in the sexual transaction of the gamete.


----------



## Odin (Apr 12, 2013)

Bent Spoons said:


> *Entropy is unidirectional or irreversible.*
> 
> A gamete combined is at higher state of entropy or choas then the original gamete. You have to account for all the lost energy in the sexual transaction of the gamete.


 
Yea. With the accelerating expansion and possible heat death of the universe its unequivocally going in one direction only.

My BSing here was more of a drunken imagining about what would happen once all that is over. When you consider the Big Rip. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Rip



> In their scenario for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was kinda mixing what I've watched in documentaries or read here and there.
While adding a bit of abstraction or metaphysics to it.
With the part on nothing.
I mean think of what is nothing? Even the vacuum of space is said to contain a huge potential of energy with particles popping in and out of existence.(part of how black holes are supposed to be able to evaporate according to hawking...)

So just think its a nice idea... that once everything reaches maximum entropy... that somehow the tension of true nothingness would create another spontaneous big bang... like if the universe has a consciousness right? (being metaphysical here) in the end there would not just be nothing... there would be a consciousness to define the nothing and bring forth something to contrast it.

now this is with the big rip model where the universe keeps on expanding and space itself keeps on expanding and accelerating till even space itself tears itself apart. now if this tearing would create another big bang ? dunno... im no physicist... I just like to BS.

Oh the other version is that gravity slows expansion and draws the universe back together in a big crunch back into another singularity...then big bang again... that would be the Big Bounce.

Its more a less a question of if time is linear also.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropy_(arrow_of_time)




> *Entropy* is the only quantity in the physical sciences (apart from certain rare interactions in particle physics; see below) that requires a particular direction for time, sometimes called an arrow of time. As one goes "forward" in time, the second law of thermodynamics says, the entropy of an isolated system will increase. Hence, from one perspective, entropy measurement is a way of distinguishing the past from the future. *However in thermodynamic systems that are not closed, entropy can decrease with time: many systems, including living systems, reduce local entropy at the expense of an environmental increase, resulting in a net increase in entropy.* Examples of such systems and phenomena include the formation of certain crystals, the workings of a refrigerator and living organisms.


 
As far as gamete's... the lost sexual energy increases the entropy of the *environment* = the universe... going unidirectional y with the arrow of time... entropy increasing)

But the gamete itself has a reduction of entropy... as biological cells combine to form living organisms that are highly ordered systems.


----------



## ped (Apr 13, 2013)

we have an energy input from a nearby star.


----------



## Bent Spoons (Apr 21, 2013)

It seems time has to be unidirectional since it is equivalent to a measurement of increasing entropy. It's kind of funny how we just might never know if those bits of energy popping in and out of existence are local / non local events or just errors of measurement because of our limited perception. I lean more towards classical mechanics because I strongly feel we can't make accurate assumptions about quantum mechanics and string theory just looks good on paper!

tl dr the earth is flat hoosha!


----------

